# Haybale Blind



## Hab Co. Slayer (Jul 6, 2009)

I was wondering, you see them made from cattle panels and conduit that has been bent with chicken wire for extra support. Could you build one from PVC Pipe or would it buckle under the weight. I was thinking of building one and thought that this might help out with the weight issue everyone seems to be having. all input good and bad is appreciated.



Thanks, Glen


----------



## toadbo (Dec 17, 2007)

i built one last year out of 2x4s plywood and steel mesh., turned out good but heavy i use 4 wheeler and trailer to move it.
Have some pictures on my phone text me and will send some pics to you..
715-554-0834




Hab Co. Slayer said:


> I was wondering, you see them made from cattle panels and conduit that has been bent with chicken wire for extra support. Could you build one from PVC Pipe or would it buckle under the weight. I was thinking of building one and thought that this might help out with the weight issue everyone seems to be having. all input good and bad is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Glen


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the cattle panel would work the best. You have all those little squares to tie stuff off to. It is also 4 feet wide which is how wide what we call small rounds are. Might be a little tight for two people though. Whatever you do, let us see it. We always like new pics and ideas. I bale my own hay so I was thinking about taking some of my old round bales (4) and just creating an area in the center of four bales for me to sit.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, I am sure there are better ways of doing it, but I had some extra lumber laying around and have even working on one for a few minutes a day for the last few weeks...here is a photo summary of how it is coming along...
View attachment 1441816
View attachment 1441817
View attachment 1441819
View attachment 1441821
View attachment 1441822
View attachment 1441823


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

someone on here last year had one that was over the top cool and heavy I'll see if I can dig it out of the basement.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1598944&highlight=haybale
Here ya go.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

www.baleblinds.com The ones from blind ambition, i think, are the best out there. If you decide to buy one instead of build.


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. i plan to start on one real soon. So i'll keep all of you updated on which way i go!


Thanks again, Glen


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

Try Midwest Hay bale Blinds .they have kits and even a cover that goes on Blinds.


----------



## jumper_89 (Jul 29, 2009)

I made mine out of concrete welded wire. Stock panels are too heavy.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

lookin good guys - I have though about building one of these. I know the deer pay them zero attention.


----------



## scooter_51050 (Jul 11, 2013)

do you have the list of materials and/or plans for this one? if so are you willing to share them? any other pics? I am currently building one out of pvc and will post pics and everything if it turns out!! i really like the one u built and would be very interested in the plans. Thanks


----------



## gansettx (Dec 25, 2010)

I've been kicking around the idea...Any Agricultural supply house galvanized feedlot panel $30. Erosion control straw mat about the same $30 and some scrap 2x lumber for the base. would need to replace the straw mat but structure would last for years to come!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Well I bet you could. Here are my thoughts.....
material list....

1" pvc. 2 pcs per hoop with a connector. 
some of the poly chicken fence
pallet or 2 x 4 floor frame.
zip ties
grass mats

directions from visions 

1. Make a floor frame using a pallet or some 2 x 4's. Add 3/4 bolts as pegs sticking up and outward at angle. 

2. Take pvc and insert over bolt peg and bend to center matching up with pvc from back to form a hoop and connect with sheet metal screws. 

3. repeat to form bale profile.

4. wrap chicken wire over hopes and zip tie. Cut a circle pc for the end walls and attach. 

5. add grass

6. cut out windows where ever you want them leaving the bottom connected as a hinge so you can close. 

Works in my head. Will not stand super heavy winds and not a simple pop up blind or trailer and set but light and easy.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've always had the concern that someone might mistake my haybale blind to be a real bale and start winging arrows at it while I'm in it. That's always been a pastime of mine, to walk through a field judging the distance and shooting away. The modern equivalent of stump shooting using round bales.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

After thinking for a while. Why not go out and purchase a cheap doghouse blind and a mat or 2 of the grass. I think the texture and color will fool a deer just fine, I don't think they would care about the shape being off.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

What keeps a guy from making a "haybale blind," BUT instead of wrapping it with hay material, try growing some greenery around it for a long term blind? Any thoughts? Takers?


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

You could make it out of a purple tarp and if you let it sit it would make just as effective a blind.
One of the the traits that makes whitetails so successful is that they adapt to change very well.


----------

